# Arthur Charles Lawrence d. 1941



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi,
My Grandad named in the title lived in Aberdeen and was a trawlerman and eventually a skipper. His trawler was used in the film "The Edge of The World" in late 1930s. It was the Golden Sceptre. he then went on to sail a trawler in the RNR during the war and was involved in a rescue operation helping take people out of the sea somewhere north of Scotland. He became unwell and went ashore not long after that, dying from a stroke in 1941. Does anyone have any information about the ship or him. His father was from Barbados so he had a very distinctive Carribean look. He is actually in the film briefly as were others in his crew.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Cheyl. While looking for information on The Golden Sceptre if this is the same vessel your grandfather was fortunate not to be aboard.
From The Real Price of Fish Aberdeen Steam Trawler Losses 1887-1961 by George F. Ritchie.
19th January 1937 Golden Sceptre A115. 
She sailed from Aberdeen on the 19th January 1937 for a fishing trip to the Shetland grounds with a crew of nine under Skipper Gordon Grant and was never seen or heard of again. Her smallboat was washed ashore on the island of Fetlar.


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

*Arthur Charles Lawrence*

Thanks for this information. The film was made in 1937 as far as I know. I've been told his boat was the Golden Sceptre although he was on another trawler during the war. I have that book, I will look it up. His brother was drowned in 1919 on the Ben Namur off the Orkneys and that is mentioned in the book. My Grandad was definitely a skipper which is why he got a central (albeit short and non speaking!) role in the film. He was a popular member of the fishing community as his obituary attests in 1941.


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

The trawler he was on when he became ill in 1940 was the HMT Paul Rykens. Was it HMT because it was part of the war effort. Im not sure when he began on this ship though. That's what Im trying to get clear in my head. Was there a registry of trawlers, their owners and skippers anywhere?


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

A mention here >


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Cheryl,

Your family background has me wondering if you had a relative, popularly known as “Charlie”, who resided in Aberdeen – certainly in the 60’s.

I initially attempted to make contact by Private Message but to no avail.

Regards, 

Keith


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a jpeg copy of the obituary information which includes reference to the Golden Sceptre but I cant seem to copy and paste it in.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

cheryllawrance said:


> I have a jpeg copy of the obituary information which includes reference to the Golden Sceptre but I cant seem to copy and paste it in.


Cheryl, if you are trying to post a JPEG image in Ships Nostalgia you need to use the paperclip symbol in the "Reply to thread" toolbar. That brings up a "Manage attachments" page. On that page select "Browse" and enter the location of your JPEG file. That will create a thumbnail in your post.

Note though that there is a size limit to files you can attach, and those limits are listed on the manage attachments page. If your file is too large (unlikely if it's JPEG) you would need to first reduce it using a photo editor.

If you need help, send me a PM.

Regards

ART6


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

*Arthur Charles Lawrence*

Obituary information including reference to the Golden Sceptre


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

#6 : 
"I initially attempted to make contact by Private Message but to no avail."

Thanks for your PM response, Cheryl; the one I sent still hasn't shown up in my Sent folder so I assumed it had misfired.

Keith


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

post 4
There may well be a register somewhere, but I don't know.
The closest I have come to one is a two volume work entitled: " Royal Navy Trawlers; Vol.1: Admiralty trawlers" and "Royal Navy Trawlers; vol. 2; Requisitioned trawlers".
Written by Gerald Toghill and published by Maritime Books, Lodge Hill, Liskeard, Cornwall, PL14 4EL, in 2003 and 2004
The trawler "Paul Rykens" appears on page 350, Vol.2
The entry reads:
Displacement: 266TG 113TN
Engines: 525 HP
Armament: 1 x 4-inch
Port Reg: A.313
P.N°: FY.257

"1935: launched. Built at Bremerhaven. Owned by the Aberdeen ST & F Co. of Aberdeen. 
1939: Requisitioned in November and converted to A/S.
1945: Returned to owners in December.
Acquired by Northern Trs. Ltd of London."
Good Hunting.


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi, Ive done some more research and although his obituary refers to the Golden Sceptre I have found a book written about the film and it refers to the Trawler Golden Beam. Owner listed as Mr Duffin. I wonder if that information might shed more light on my Grandfather.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
GOLDEN BEAM, Official Number 123596, was registered in *Hull*, H167,
She was built by Cochrane, Selby in 1906 as LADYSMITH, 254 GRT. Registered in Grimsby GY183. Transfered to Hull in 1929 and renamed GOLDEN BEAM 16/04/1930. Owned from 06/04/1934- 1937 by Camloun Fishing of 186, Market Street, Aberdeen. *John Duffin*, 17, Ferryhill Place, Aberdeen. Sold to German interests for breaking 09/1937, Hull Registry closed 24/9/37.
Her Crew Agreements for 1937 are available from here,
https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=123596

Her 1936 Crew Agreements and Logbooks are available from here,

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2481693

Her Registration papers, which will tell you all of her owners 1906-1937. 

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C13161962

If you need source reference's, just shout.

PS Do you have the number of your Grandfathers Skippers Certificate? You should find the movements of PAUL RYKENS at the National Archive. Piece ADM 199/2565

regards
Roger


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

*Arthur Charles Lawrence*

Wow thanks guys. I would not have had a clue where to begin looking for this information. I will spend some time looking through it. My Dad has dementia and struggles with his memory but he loves talking about all this stuff and he used to go out with his Dad to the Faroes and Iceland when he was a kid in the summers. I really appreciate your help. I would love to find any info about Grandad as he was apparently a really interesting character.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Some more on your grandad. You will note that his surname was spelt as LawrAnce. but I have no doubt it is him. Thanks to Hugh Maclean for his help.
Some of these do***ents can be downloaded others you can order from the National Archive.
First his RNR ratings record for WW1
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8525674
DA denotes he was rated as Deck Hand.

His RNR Trawler Skippers record card.
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C16660141

Records of Awards for RNR Officer's WW2
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C408757

A crew Agreement from 1915 when he seved as a Deck Hand on the Trawler ACTIVE.
https://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/do***ent/178129

I will need to talk to you concerning your grandfathers CWGC commemoration status and will contact you by personal message when I have more detail.

regards
Roger


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

*Arthur Charles Lawrence*

Ok that's great. I will look out in my messages. Im overwhelmed by all this new information. Thanks again.


----------



## cheryllawrance (Apr 9, 2019)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> GOLDEN BEAM, Official Number 123596, was registered in *Hull*, H167,
> She was built by Cochrane, Selby in 1906 as LADYSMITH, 254 GRT. Registered in Grimsby GY183. Transfered to Hull in 1929 and renamed GOLDEN BEAM 16/04/1930. Owned from 06/04/1934- 1937 by Camloun Fishing of 186, Market Street, Aberdeen. *John Duffin*, 17, Ferryhill Place, Aberdeen. Sold to German interests for breaking 09/1937, Hull Registry closed 24/9/37.
> Her Crew Agreements for 1937 are available from here,
> ...


Hi Roger, I have now purchased and downloaded a lot of the paperwork you mentioned from the national Archives. What information do I need to look for and pass on to you. There is a skipper card for the Paul Rykens amongst the stuff.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, I have sent you a Personal Message.

regards
Roger


----------

